# Removing the doe..?



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I've noticed occasions on this board when babies are removed from the mother for a variety of reasons, and then placed with a foster/adoptive mother.

I have a colony cage with 3 does. The first doe 5 days ago, the second delivered yesterday, and the third is due any time now. The 2 does that have delivered are both using the same nest, and I suspect the third doe will also deliver into that nest because they all seem to be tending to the babies.

The first doe has turned out to be less than a good mother and is slowly culling her litter down to nothing. If I remove that doe from the colony, will the other doe most likely take on nursing the 3 babies left from the litter or am I more likely to set off some type of revolt that causes the 2 remaining does to flip out and kill -all- the babies?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You should be fine to take out the doe who is culling the pups. The other two will likely just take on the few that are left, just fine.

But make sure that the newest litter is going to get enough milk. The other babies that are going to be about a week old, will be much stronger, and push the smaller babies out of the way when nursing. 
So just keep an eye on them. But you should be fine to take out the one mother.


----------

